

Snapchat CEO's Warning About a Tech Crash and a Brutal Fall for Facebook - radmuzom
http://www.businessinsider.com/Leaked-2013-Email-Shows-Snapchat-CEOs-Warning-About-A-Tech-Crash-And-A-Brutal-Fall-For-Facebook/articleshow/45554862.cms

======
DodgyEggplant
[http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ceo-on-tech-
bubble-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ceo-on-tech-bubble-and-
facebook-overvaluation-2014-12)

------
rajlalwani
is it sore grapes for him? Although, in some cases the valuation might have
been higher but largely the businesses where longterm revenue opportunities
and promising sustainability are financed.

------
vonklaus
Broken Link.

